# What kind of injectors should I buy?



## wrknkm (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 2000 s4 with a mtm chip and cat back exhaust. Just wanted input on what injectors I should buy?? My car is misfiring and has 183k on it and I have no record of the injectors being replaced so I hope this will fix my problem. Looking to order some ASAP so any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

